# BEAUTIFUL ATLAS MILL ,MFB, $1,200 OBO Frederick , Baltimore



## Silverbullet (Mar 16, 2018)

List#6517445833

Really nice machine base looks good too.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 16, 2018)

Very purdy!  Thanks for posting the pics, SB.  My work blocks CL, so when I see a link it's like candy just out of reach.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 16, 2018)

Boy, am I glad I'm not looking for one of those, I'd have to drive to Frederick, or is it Baltimore?


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 16, 2018)

I think this is forum member Thunderdogs mill.   He put a LOT of time into restoring the machine.  Very nice job.


----------



## 34_40 (Mar 16, 2018)

I think you're right.  I know I've seen it before.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 16, 2018)

Dave Paine said:


> I think this is forum member Thunderdogs mill.   He put a LOT of time into restoring the machine.  Very nice job.


It is, he did a great job on it and the price seems fair.


----------



## ThunderDog (Mar 20, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> It is, he did a great job on it and the price seems fair.


Hey, Silverbullet the price has been updated.  So, if you want to update the thread title I would appreciate it.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 20, 2018)

He's lowered the price , won't last at $975.00 , junk ones on eBay they want more then that. If I didn't own that needs work I'd go for it . Mine only needs the belt guard so it's not much. But this one he's selling is with a stand , eBay most don't .


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 20, 2018)

ThunderDog said:


> Hey, Silverbullet the price has been updated.  So, if you want to update the thread title I would appreciate it.


It won't let me edit title or original post I tried


----------



## ThunderDog (Mar 20, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> It won't let me edit title or original post I tried


No worries.  Thanks for trying.


----------

